# BBC Horizon Documentary 2016 HD



## Alex (10/7/16)

*E-Cigarettes: Miracle or Menace?*
*BBC Horizon Documentary 2016 HD*

*Published on Jun 10, 2016*
E-Cigarettes: Miracle or Menace? - BBC Horizon Documentary 2016 HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## herb1 (11/7/16)

watched it a while back...very interesting especially about the effects of different flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin_tu (25/7/16)

Youtube link:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

